# The Walmart Saga



## Eastgate (Sep 21, 2009)

Wal-Mart. It's always open and stuff is so cheap. Australia (where I'm from) is not the most expensive place to live, but wow, the US is another order of magnitude cheaper when it comes to getting ordinary things.

Also, it's cool how there are so many different places in the US. Each state is almost like a whole new country.


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

Eastgate said:


> Wal-Mart. It's always open and stuff is so cheap. Australia (where I'm from) is not the most expensive place to live, but wow, the US is another order of magnitude cheaper when it comes to getting ordinary things.
> 
> Also, it's cool how there are so many different places in the US. Each state is almost like a whole new country.


Oh Yeah, WALMART man, it's just the best !!! Now I can never decide what I love about it the most. Is it the Chinese SLAVE LABOR that they use to keep prices at rock bottom to increase already insane profits even higher or is it how they open their mega giant monsters in small towns all over the world putting struggling "Ma and Pa" shops out of business? This is a great, IMHO, concept leaving one with no choices to shop at and TOTALLY stripping the charm and distinction out of any small town/giant city they touch. My dream is to go to China one day and watch a fellow human being work for 12 hours in a hot, stinky factory making junk T-shirts and other garbage for this horrendous house of horrors .

Oh , in case you're worried about those other struggling owners of WALMART there's really no need to. Being the 11th and 3 way tie for 12th richest Humans on the planet they should do OK. Let's see, JIM WALTON (61) comes in at 11th richest human on earth with a yearly income of about $18 BILLION (that's 18 Thousand Million !!!) I don't know how one is able to spend 18 MILLION so having to spend 1,000 times that per year seems impossible - but better than letting someone else have some, eh?. It must feel like being some kind of god to have that much so why not have fun? Let their dad (SAM WALTON - Founder of Walmart, deceased, but not forgotten) build the largest chain in the world than they can have it also.

Rounding out the 3 way tie for 12th richest humans in the world is ALICE (59), CHRISTY (54), and S. ROBSON WALTON (65) at about 18 BILLION a piece. That's a total of 72 BILLION dollars. Now instead of 4 families having all that we could have seen thousands and thousands of hard working families owning and running their own little stores but than the WALTON family couldn't practice the sick greed they seem to so dearly love and be addicted to. You'll never see me walk through the doors of this despicable place, I'd rather walk up the ass of a beached whale.......... PS. I also love how they ONLY sell "Clean Version" music CD's - AKA Censored - ha, protect us Walton family (I guess that makes them highly "moral" - please don't pay attention to the slaves sleeping on the dirty Chinese floors) What a joke Walmart and that sick, super greedy family is) Ready to vomit, Zoom (SO ready to ZOOM out of the USA for good)


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Zoom said:


> (SO ready to ZOOM out of the USA for good)


Oh Zoom! This was meant to be a "like best" thread. Anyway, go and enjoy People of Walmart: a collection of all the creatures that grace us with their presence at Walmart, America's favorite store. to keep you quiet for the rest of the day.


----------



## Eastgate (Sep 21, 2009)

Zoom said:


> Oh Yeah, WALMART man, it's just the best !!! Now I can never decide what I love about it the most. Is it the Chinese SLAVE LABOR that they use to keep prices at rock bottom to increase already insane profits even higher or is it how they open their mega giant monsters in small towns all over the world putting struggling "Ma and Pa" shops out of business? This is a great, IMHO, concept leaving one with no choices to shop at and TOTALLY stripping the charm and distinction out of any small town/giant city they touch. My dream is to go to China one day and watch a fellow human being work for 12 hours in a hot, stinky factory making junk T-shirts and other garbage for this horrendous house of horrors .
> 
> Oh , in case you're worried about those other struggling owners of WALMART there's really no need to. Being the 11th and 3 way tie for 12th richest Humans on the planet they should do OK. Let's see, JIM WALTON (61) comes in at 11th richest human on earth with a yearly income of about $18 BILLION (that's 18 Thousand Million !!!) I don't know how one is able to spend 18 MILLION so having to spend 1,000 times that per year seems impossible - but better than letting someone else have some, eh?. It must feel like being some kind of god to have that much so why not have fun? Let their dad (SAM WALTON - Founder of Walmart, deceased, but not forgotten) build the largest chain in the world than they can have it also.
> 
> Rounding out the 3 way tie for 12th richest humans in the world is ALICE (59), CHRISTY (54), and S. ROBSON WALTON (65) at about 18 BILLION a piece. That's a total of 72 BILLION dollars. Now instead of 4 families having all that we could have seen thousands and thousands of hard working families owning and running their own little stores but than the WALTON family couldn't practice the sick greed they seem to so dearly love and be addicted to. You'll never see me walk through the doors of this despicable place, I'd rather walk up the ass of a beached whale.......... PS. I also love how they ONLY sell "Clean Version" music CD's - AKA Censored - ha, protect us Walton family (I guess that makes them highly "moral" - please don't pay attention to the slaves sleeping on the dirty Chinese floors) What a joke Walmart and that sick, super greedy family is) Ready to vomit, Zoom (SO ready to ZOOM out of the USA for good)


Hi Zoom,

Thanks for your constructive post that doesn't mention anything like Chinese labor unions that Wal-Mart allows. I'm so happy you moved to France. :clap2:


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for sharing in my massive happiness Eastgate. Thing is, I'm in the PROCESS of moving to Paris. I've had an apartment there since late 2001 - was in Europe (Istanbul) when 9/11 happened, knew it was gonna be exploited for a million different political reasons - you will soon find nothing is sacred here/everything is for sale, even souls, dignity, and integrity. Man, did I under estimate the exploitation level !!! Anyway, the flat is in a neighborhood FULL of ma and pa shops/restaurants/cafes/bistros - what a joy !!! Not even a McDonalds around - 15 minute walk if one NEEDS a Big Mac) but I have a business here that must stay here so.... it's complicated. 

As far as Walmart, I would do a bit of a study on them if I was you and see how they operate (maybe you don't mind, to each there own I always say). Some of their practices are pretty....um, let's just say maybe Dick Cheney would approve but I have a thing about not treating human beings like animals (but that's just me, call me a sissy or whatever.)

So I saw somewhere you are now living in the grand old USA. Welcome mate, try to avoid the bullets, guns, violent crime, creeps, identity theft, double digit IQers, religious fanatics, taxman, and all the other joys this Land of Greatness has to offer. Enjoy our wonderful health care system if you can get cut in. 

I've been to Australia around 5 times (have covered everywhere almost) and I wouldn't trade it in for here but that's me. It has it's good points and bad points but IMHO you're now in the front row to witness the falling apart of the new Roman Empire - great seats to a major historical event. Just run for cover when the Revolution begins. BTW, what was that you said about Chinese Labor Unions? I know China is big on Freedom of Speech so what is a Chinese Labor Union? Like a dancer without legs? We all know what happens in China if you speak out or protest. That's big of Walmart to be so politically giving and open - I guess I had them all wrong - my bad.... 

Enjoy your US travels Eastgate, Le Zoom 

PS Think I'll pop over to "The Mart" right now and get me a "cleaned Up" CD (shows how moral they really are - I can dig that) I'm so sick of the "F" word all the time......and the "C" word, "S" word, "P" word... oh, the "Z" word too.......


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Oh Zoom! This was meant to be a "like best" thread. Anyway, go and enjoy People of Walmart: a collection of all the creatures that grace us with their presence at Walmart, America's favorite store. to keep you quiet for the rest of the day.



Thanks for posting that..... just spent a very happy 20 minutes almost [email protected]@@@ing my pants!!!!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## BellaLuna (Jun 7, 2008)

*Uh...*

Hello Eastgate,

There are many good things about the USA, but Wal-Mart is not one of them. Lots of cheap crap people don't really need anyway. I am glad you like it here, and I'm sure Australia is great too. Please consider spending a little more and buy from a local privately owned store if you can. 

The Chinese people are exploited and paid peanuts to make cheap crap for greedy spoiled people in other countries...especially the U.S. And the only ones who profit from it are the government and corporations.

I used to shop there too...not anymore. Anyway, I hope you enjoy yourself here. Be aware!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Zoom said:


> Being the 11th and 3 way tie for 12th richest Humans on the planet they should do OK. Let's see, JIM WALTON (61) comes in at 11th richest human on earth with a yearly income of about $18 BILLION (that's 18 Thousand Million !!!) I don't know how one is able to spend 18 MILLION so having to spend 1,000 times that per year seems impossible


This is the overall worth not their annual income.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> This is the overall worth not their annual income.


With those figures it's hardly a deal breaker, is it?


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

I see that we have the usual WalMart bashers here. Eastgate, I am with you. Enjoy WalMart and don't pay any attention to the bashers. We shop there all the time. Obviously most Americans like WalMart which is why they are so successful.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

JohnSoCal said:


> I see that we have the usual WalMart bashers here. Eastgate, I am with you. Enjoy WalMart and don't pay any attention to the bashers. We shop there all the time. Obviously most Americans like WalMart which is why they are so successful.


It's what Walmart does to us as a society rather than because of their success that should give the average Joe a little cause for concern.


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

JohnSoCal said:


> I see that we have the usual WalMart bashers here. Eastgate, I am with you. Enjoy WalMart and don't pay any attention to the bashers. We shop there all the time. Obviously most Americans like WalMart which is why they are so successful.


"Most American's like Walmart". How do you know they LIKE it? They like the low prices which come at a cost of using Human (mainly Chinese) slaves and paying their workers very low wages and other rip off treatment. If slaves are kosher with you then go save a couple dollars and after you finishing buying all your cheap junk go teach everybody about Jesus - You know, AMERICA, land of faith and the Bible, protecting all the little unborn babies but F you if you want Universal Health Care with your tax money, In God We Trust, all that other empty dribble. I LOVE America, so full of bullsh*t hypocrisy (and SO MANY people that buy into the whole fantasy !!!). 

Would Jesus shop at a store that uses slaves so the owners could make a few more MILLION when they already have BILLIONS AND BILLIONS........ would Satan? I think even Satan might find the Walmart concept a bit too upsetting and he's a man of Wealth and Taste (plus, Lucifer likes his CD's uncensored, like all of us, we wanna hear all those nasty vulgar filthy words - turns us on Lad, what can I say. This is where WalMart proves it's RIGHTEOUSNESS (uses/abuses Humans BUT censors words - Yeah, that makes sense) - Do you believe John my boy !?!?!?! Say it, "I Believe in you WalMart, In Sam we trust" - HALLELUJAH !!!! You done good mi amigo..... Slap me FIVE !! 

Yo, JohnSoCal, ever think why there's so many WalMart Basher's? Maybe some of us try to be a bit enlightened. Look into ENLIGHTENMENT, might surprise you Mate (might slightly blind you, have sunglasses nearby would be my main word of advice). Zoom

PS "You miss too much these days if you stop to think" - love that U2 song....


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

BellaLuna said:


> Hello Eastgate,
> 
> There are many good things about the USA, but Wal-Mart is not one of them. Lots of cheap crap people don't really need anyway. I am glad you like it here, and I'm sure Australia is great too. Please consider spending a little more and buy from a local privately owned store if you can.
> 
> ...


THIS is ENLIGHTENMENT (see my post above). "Be Aware" - YEP (if America had more of this kind of thinking I wouldn't want to leave so bad) Zoom 

PS Good luck on your journey BellaLuna !!


----------



## coloma gold (Jan 23, 2009)

Eastgate said:


> Wal-Mart. It's always open and stuff is so cheap. Australia (where I'm from) is not the most expensive place to live, but wow, the US is another order of magnitude cheaper when it comes to getting ordinary things.
> 
> Also, it's cool how there are so many different places in the US. Each state is almost like a whole new country.


Eastgate... 
I don't care for Walmart but who cares.. as long as you like it, that's fine.. Don't get too disturbed one of the specific replys..That person is negative on every subject no matter what the subject..


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

Coloma Gold, I'm negative on every subject? Shift your eyeballs upward a bit and see what I say about BellaLuna - that's negative bro? Maybe you should cut back on Da Herb (I assume looking at your user name) and clear out that brain, get it sharp again if possible. Amazing how well you know me from a few posts. Enjoy Walmart, and think how many humans suffered when you're buying that next piece of crap to help uglify your mobile home living room even more. Cheers mate, Zoom

BTW, doubt Eastgate would cutback on WM cause of what I say about the place.... It's hard passing up $2 T-shirts, I can feel the pain dude.....

ZOOM'S POSITIVE LIST: Art, Music (U2, Pearl Jam, White Stripes, Dead Weather, All Classic Rock), Photography, Books, Good Films, Travel (except American planes and airports), Female form, Comedy (especially smart ones like Bill Maher, Chris Rock, etc), France (all things French almost), Latin America (especially Argentina), Bali, India, Smart People, Good Homemade Food, Non American Beer, Wine 

ZOOM'S NEGATIVE LIST: Stupid People, Military Industrial Complex, Most Giant Multi-National Corporations, American Government (Dems and Repubs are basically the same. Repubs slightly worse), American Sheep, Super Greedy, Religious Nuts (all religions), Hypocrites

See, learn before you spread false info around....


----------



## BellaLuna (Jun 7, 2008)

People are gettin' feisty :boxing:

As they say...you can lead a horse to water, but you can't make him drink. I just hope that people look a little deeper and realize that even something as simple as what you choose to buy and where you shop does make a difference. I really doubt that anyone wants to buy an item made by a twelve year old in a sweatshop that gets paid fifty cents a day and lives in a filthy shack, but they don't think about where it comes from, they just want a shiny new thing that will amuse them for a few days. That shiny new thing that costs five cents to make, gets priced at fifteen dollars here, and who keeps the profit? Not the little kid living in a shack who made it. It's wrong to exploit and take advantage of people, there's really no argument there. 

We're perfectly capable of making cheap plasitc crap that nobody needs right here in the USA! But the next time you're shopping, ask yourself...do you really need that cheap plastic piece of junk that will get tossed in your closet or storage in a few weeks...or it gets thrown away and sits in a landfill for a thousand years. Next time you're trying to fill the numbing emptyness you feel with material possessions, consider eating a box of Ho-Ho's or Ding Dongs. At least they are biodegradable. Just make sure you recylce the box. :tongue1:


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

The WalMart bashers have absolutely no understanding of economics and business. They moan and whine about the poor exploited workers in China. Well I have news for them. These poor exploited workers and their families are much better off today then before they were manufacturing products for export. It is China that has to protect their workers, not American companies. Prior to the American and other foreign businesses in China, these people didn't have jobs or if they did it was under much worse conditions than today. The economy and the standard of living in China has improved drastically from where it was. This is a result of China embracing Capitalism.

WalMart sells a lot more products than junk from China. They offer many brand name products of all types at low prices. There us nothing wrong with that as it benefits the consumer. As far as WalMart employees go, any issues they may have is between them and WalMart. Nobody forces anybody to work there. In reality the majority of WalMart employees are happy with their jobs. It is true that many small businesses can't compete with them. But that is simply evolution and not a bad thing. One can say the same thing about the supermarket chains etc. In many cases WalMart has benefited many small cities and rural areas by providing higher paying jobs than were previously available and providing lower prices for the locals.

So let the WalMart bashers wail away but in the meantime enjoy shopping wherever you want.

By the way, I have absolutly no connection with WalMart or any retailer.


----------



## coloma gold (Jan 23, 2009)

Zoom said:


> Coloma Gold, I'm negative on every subject? Shift your eyeballs upward a bit and see what I say about BellaLuna - that's negative bro? Maybe you should cut back on Da Herb (I assume looking at your user name) and clear out that brain, get it sharp again if possible. Amazing how well you know me from a few posts. Enjoy Walmart, and think how many humans suffered when you're buying that next piece of crap to help uglify your mobile home living room even more. Cheers mate, Zoom
> 
> BTW, doubt Eastgate would cutback on WM cause of what I say about the place.... It's hard passing up $2 T-shirts, I can feel the pain dude.....
> 
> ...


Gee, Zoom... Did you take it that I was speaking about you?? I guess the shoe must fit?


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

JohnSoCal said:


> The WalMart bashers have absolutely no understanding of economics and business. They moan and whine about the poor exploited workers in China. Well I have news for them. These poor exploited workers and their families are much better off today then before they were manufacturing products for export.


That's 100% true.



> It is China that has to protect their workers, not American companies. Prior to the American and other foreign businesses in China, these people didn't have jobs or if they did it was under much worse conditions than today. The economy and the standard of living in China has improved drastically from where it was. This is a result of China embracing Capitalism.


It's also a result of the Chinese manipulating their currency exchange rate to keep the yuan artificially low against the US dollar. More money that gets spent on Chinese made goods therefore goes into China and stays there as a result than comes back out again. 

In a truly fair system, money would cycle virtually equally. This happens do to the fact that as money pours into a country, that country's currency becomes worth more, allowing for more trade and trade imbalances to equalize as the poorer country's purchasing power grows and it takes in more exports.

China is not embracing capitalism it is exploiting this weakness and Walmart exec's are aiding that exploitation in exchange for taking a small percentage cut.



> WalMart sells a lot more products than junk from China.


That's also true. Walmart exploits Canada and Mexico as well and really any country which has a weaker currency than the dollar. 



> They offer many brand name products of all types at low prices.


This is also true. How they do this is go to suppliers and tell them the number of items they want to purchase and the price they are willing to pay. Since Walmart deals in such large volume the figures for the entire transaction can be very large, but on a per item basis, often times causes the product maker to have difficulties. They are such a big player though they can bully others relatively easily into meeting their terms.

Google "Frontline: is Wal-Mart good for America?" to see what I mean.




> There us nothing wrong with that as it benefits the consumer.


It takes the US dollar and sends it into the Chinese money pit. This does enable some Chinese to get richer but since China has three times the population as the US, those that do get richer as a percentage of the Chinese population are far fewer than those that get poorer in the US do to the exportation of manufacturing that goes along with the exportation of wealth.

It might not affect you now, but unless and until the job you do can be done overseas, you really have no clue as to what is actually going on. With China and India combined, there are six times the number of people competing for every exportable job in the US and all of them have a lower standard of living due to them having a less valuable currency.

If you think what's going on can continue you are sadly mistaken. Many in the US have already been forced into using the credit cards for life support as a result of the wealth that's been exported and not returning. And this is only going to continue for the foreseeable future until the cost of exporting reaches parity with that of maintain jobs/production here.



> As far as WalMart employees go, any issues they may have is between them and WalMart. Nobody forces anybody to work there.


That's absolutely true.



> In reality the majority of WalMart employees are happy with their jobs.


That's because Walmart, to its credit, employs many who could not or would not be able to get work elsewhere. They are happy to have any job.



> It is true that many small businesses can't compete with them. But that is simply evolution and not a bad thing.


Yes it is. In the past it was called becoming a monopoly and very rightly looked down upon. One large organization stifles innovation by keeping competitors from the taking the field and innovations they may have brought with them or created to compete with Walmart.

It would be like banning all home cookbooks and recipes and replacing them with just those from say Bettie Crocker because Bettie Crocker recipes are simplest and cheapest to utilize and thus more efficient.

That's not better in my opinion, just more efficient.



> One can say the same thing about the supermarket chains etc.


You can, but the two although in some cases utilize the same tactics, Walmart operates in an entirely different league than most of those chains.



> In many cases WalMart has benefited many small cities and rural areas by providing higher paying jobs than were previously available and providing lower prices for the locals.


Yes they do. They are robbing from Peter to pay Paul, but if you are Paul what Walmart does is very appealing.



> So let the WalMart bashers wail away but in the meantime enjoy shopping wherever you want.


It has to be said Walmart isn't the only company that does this. There was an expose about a company in the UK using child labor in India to make shirts for the UK market, and to Walmart's credit it doesn't go to that length to make a profit (and I've heard Walmart actually helps some places build things like schools and fitness facilities for employees) but that doesn't mean Walmart should be beyond being criticized.



> By the way, I have absolutly no connection with WalMart or any retailer.


Nor do I.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

Voodoo said:


> Walmart exploits Canada and Mexico as well and really any country which has a weaker currency than the dollar.


I would sure like to know how WalMart exploits Canada. Contrary to what you believe, the Canadian dollar is much stronger than the US dollar and getting stronger. In fact the strong Canadian dollar is causing a big problem with their exports as it is pricing their manufactured goods out of competition. Canada has gone from running a constant trade surplus to now having a trade deficit. Ford is considering closing all their manufacturing there because the labor cost of building vehicles is higher than anywhere in the world.

There aren't very many countries in the world, especially the developed world, that has a weaker currency than the United States.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

JohnSoCal said:


> I would sure like to know how WalMart exploits Canada.


When produce can be grown in Canada for less than it can in the US, Walmart will buy from Canada and pay the Canadians less. If it was free trade, they would pay the Canadians the same as the producers in the US. 



> Contrary to what you believe, the Canadian dollar is much stronger than the US dollar and getting stronger.


That's true but it's also a relatively recent phenomenon (less than two years recent). 



> In fact the strong Canadian dollar is causing a big problem with their exports as it is pricing their manufactured goods out of competition. Canada has gone from running a constant trade surplus to now having a trade deficit. Ford is considering closing all their manufacturing there because the labor cost of building vehicles is higher than anywhere in the world.


Precisely what's happening to the US currently. 



> There aren't very many countries in the world, especially the developed world, that has a weaker currency than the United States.


Currencies readily and quite quickly fluctuate (when they aren't being artificially maintained like in China or the UK before the pound sterling crash), the point is is that one of the reasons Walmart became so successful is the fact that they could exploit the differences and make money off it. Local and even national chain supermarkets can't do that, at least those that aren't close to the nation's two borders.

Walmart has gotten too big, is now the biggest bully on the block to the point where it is arguably in the same league as the US oil and railroad monopolies and robber barons were in the early 1900's and the fact is it is not healthy from a business perspective nor a trade perspective nor a social perspective due to the reasons mentioned.

But because Walmart is listed on a stock exchange and uses strongarm tactics to give its investors a reasonable return on their investment, some choose look the other way when it comes to criticizing the company. That's not wise, its very very foolish.

And because Walmart is able to arguably manipulate so much of its supply chain to provide lower prices, consumers who shop there also choose to look the other way when the company is criticized, while others blindly defend the company do having loyalty to a rather glossy idea that Walmart is the greatest example of capitalism's ability allow for innovation to be nurtured and success to be rewarded. But these also are very foolish, imo.

And again, Walmart isn't alone in the using business practices that it does. The financial markets are rife with similar and always have been, imo. It was however one of, if not the, first to get it dialed in to such a global scale that it has done for its market sector.


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

Ah, if only to have the I.Q. of a light bulb..... Um, hate to break-up the party kids but we (myself and the lovely BellaLuna) were talking about the type of MORALS Wal Mart practices. We were not talking about economics.....see? So boys, let's not get confused and all that (I know, I know, tis confusing - comprende !!) Morals is how the store behaves MORALLY (you know, all that stuff TV preachers set you straight on) so, if like having little kids work hard labor for 12 hours/7 days a week or whatever for some cool T-shirts is OK with you than go for it (let me help you carry that giant pile to your trunk, my pleasure - es nada). You can't play the song if you're reading off the wrong sheet music. On the other hand, You may have a point cause they are Chinese after all (not like us) so it might be kind of alright (I'm gonna check some Holy books on that "not like us" point but I'm running late. Gotta catch the Bull Fights so my research must wait until manana) Zoom


----------



## coloma gold (Jan 23, 2009)

Zoom said:


> Ah, if only to have the I.Q. of a light bulb..... Um, hate to break-up the party kids but we (myself and the lovely BellaLuna) were talking about the type of MORALS Wal Mart practices. We were not talking about economics.....see? So boys, let's not get confused and all that (I know, I know, tis confusing - comprende !!) Morals is how the store behaves MORALLY (you know, all that stuff TV preachers set you straight on) so, if like having little kids work hard labor for 12 hours/7 days a week or whatever for some cool T-shirts is OK with you than go for it (let me help you carry that giant pile to your trunk, my pleasure - es nada). You can't play the song if you're reading off the wrong sheet music. On the other hand, You may have a point cause they are Chinese after all (not like us) so it might be kind of alright (I'm gonna check some Holy books on that "not like us" point but I'm running late. Gotta catch the Bull Fights so my research must wait until manana) Zoom


John SoCal and Voodoo...

Your arguments are presented well. It seems the only way to combat your presentation is not with common sense or economic reality but with "hip jargon" and "put downs".. typical of those who cannot express themselves with an courteous and logical disagreement... "Put downs" really only "put down" the speaker, not the recipient...


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

coloma gold said:


> John SoCal and Voodoo...
> 
> Your arguments are presented well. It seems the only way to combat your presentation is not with common sense or economic reality but with "hip jargon" and "put downs".. typical of those who cannot express themselves with an courteous and logical disagreement... "Put downs" really only "put down" the speaker, not the recipient...


Thank you very much. I agree with you 100%. I wasn't going to waste my time replying to him. He obviously is not capable of competing in the arena of ideas.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

coloma gold said:


> On the other hand, You may have a point cause they are Chinese after all (not like us) so it might be kind of alright (I'm gonna check some Holy books on that "not like us" point but I'm running late.


Heh,

1)I'm not religious
2)I don't hate the Chinese people (nor consider them slaves to the US's greed but rather their own gov't's policies with regards to trade with the US, trade with the rest of the world, and distinct lacking in areas of human right withing China)
3)I don't mind that Walmart is successful or that other companies can become as successful as Walmart.

What I want is fairness. 

When Walmart, or any big business, can change the rules to give it unfair advantages and when they can buy off politicians or persuade them using lobbyists to influence otherwise good governance to give them unfair advantages, I have a very natural problem with that.



> Morals is how the store behaves MORALLY (you know, all that stuff TV preachers set you straight on)


How incredibly rude and distastefully myopic, not to mention borderline mental. Let me guess you learned I was as such from the BBC? Or Newsnight? 

That's sad if true, but not entirely unexpected.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

coloma gold said:


> [...]Voodoo...
> 
> Your arguments are presented well.


A wise, not to mention intelligent person would leave it at that. There is nothing wrong with disagreeing after all.



> It seems the only way to combat your presentation is not with common sense or economic reality but with "hip jargon" and "put downs".. typical of those who cannot express themselves with an courteous and logical disagreement... "Put downs" really only "put down" the speaker, not the recipient...


I see. If you don't mind, I think you should know I find everything you've written in this last box of quoted text utter nonsense.

To say the very least, you should be able to field a well reasoned argument regardless of circumstances. You should not be too terribly bothered with insulting my intelligence nor matching me on hyperbole, jargon, or rhetorical responses for I am not the only person who will read your post, this thread, or indeed the internet.

I thank you for your consideration though. :suspicious:


----------



## MDTaylor (Oct 13, 2009)

Target > Wal-Mart


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

MDTaylor said:


> Target > Wal-Mart


Wall Drug ≥ Target > Wal-Mart :suspicious:

Wall Drug - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Let's keep the terminology good. It's Tar-Zhay!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Let's keep the terminology good. It's Tar-Zhay!


Lord Greystoke's lesser known hairy kid brother? :confused2:


----------



## coloma gold (Jan 23, 2009)

Voodoo said:


> Heh,
> 
> 1)I'm not religious
> 2)I don't hate the Chinese people (nor consider them slaves to the US's greed but rather their own gov't's policies with regards to trade with the US, trade with the rest of the world, and distinct lacking in areas of human right withing China)
> ...


Voodoo, 
I have read your response to comments. Unfortunately, the comments are incorrectly attributable to me. I did not make the comments.. I believe that if you research the comments you will find that they were made by someone else. Therefore, your response(whether correct or incorrect) are misdirected and missed the correct recipient.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

Voodoo said:


> When produce can be grown in Canada for less than it can in the US, Walmart will buy from Canada and pay the Canadians less. If it was free trade, they would pay the Canadians the same as the producers in the US.
> 
> *Absolutely untrue. Produce has never been cheaper in Canada. Even if it was, there is absolutely nothing wrong with paying them less than the US price. Your statement is nonsensical. Everybody shops around for the lowest price. Why would anybody pay more than the going price where they purchase their goods? Canada imports most of their produce from the US. The US imports virtually no produce from Canada. What produce we do import, mostly comes from Mexico. The main items that the US imports from Canada are: oil, lumber, and automotive products.
> 
> In the past several years, the Canadian dollar has been higher than the US at various times. The US dollar is very weak and will continue to be so due to the massive debt we are running up. Canada is in much better shape than the US. They don't have a housing crisis like we do, employment is rising instead of falling, their financial institutions are in much better condition, and their government isn't running up massive deficits. Their debt ratio to GDP is much better than the US and they are strong in commodities. All of these factors contribute to a stronger CDN dollar. Unfortunately their strong dollar is causing problems in their manufacturing sector. The period in the 80's when the CDN dollar was very weak was because Canada had a severe debt problem. That has since been improved greatly by them having budget surpluses for several years in a row*


I wasn't going to reply as this can go on and on but I decided that your misconceptions needed to be answered.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

coloma gold said:


> Voodoo,
> I have read your response to comments. Unfortunately, the comments are incorrectly attributable to me. I did not make the comments.. I believe that if you research the comments you will find that they were made by someone else. Therefore, your response(whether correct or incorrect) are misdirected and missed the correct recipient.


Sorry about that. I meant the one to go to Zoom but somehow managed to get it crossed up.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

JohnSoCal said:


> Voodoo said:
> 
> 
> > When produce can be grown in Canada for less than it can in the US, Walmart will buy from Canada and pay the Canadians less. If it was free trade, they would pay the Canadians the same as the producers in the US.
> ...


----------



## Man (Nov 30, 2009)

Eastgate said:


> Wal-Mart. It's always open and stuff is so cheap. Australia (where I'm from) is not the most expensive place to live, but wow, the US is another order of magnitude cheaper when it comes to getting ordinary things.
> 
> Also, it's cool how there are so many different places in the US. Each state is almost like a whole new country.


I know, you gotta love it. My old, (it's my wives now)1 year, and one month (just out of warranty) LG convection oven broke, and even though I was halfway across town living in my car she blamed me of course. So I went to Walmart and got her a roaster oven for $22! She cooked a thanksgiving turkey in it! $22! I threw in a deluxe upscale hot plate and a couple cans of Skoal and I was outta there for under $50. Try to do that in someplace like Buenos Aires, dubai or France- It ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

Man said:


> I know, you gotta love it. My old, (it's my wives now)1 year, and one month (just out of warranty) LG convection oven broke, and even though I was halfway across town living in my car she blamed me of course. So I went to Walmart and got her a roaster oven for $22! She cooked a thanksgiving turkey in it! $22! I threw in a deluxe upscale hot plate and a couple cans of Skoal and I was outta there for under $50. Try to do that in someplace like Buenos Aires, dubai or France- It ain't gonna happen.


Oh MY MAN - YOU ARE A PIECE OF WORK !!! Are you like that guy on Saturday Night Live that lives in his van down buy the river and holds "Motivational Speeches" in people's living rooms for some "spending money" ?? Is everything about how cheap you can buy things at? Ever contemplate "QUALITY of Life?" No? Well, you know, that's alright...... can't beat an effing REO Speedwagon Live in Concert T-shirts for $2.00 - I HEAR YA !!! 

BTW, no big deal but you might wanna know (even though I'm sure it won't change a thing) that Wal Mart seems to always get caught in some kind of under age slave labor scandal. The latest case was some children as young as 6 working in California Blueberry fields.... #1 buyer of the Blueberries? Wait for it...... Here it comes - Da DA da - WAL MART !!! Rock on, you and I knew the sick, super greedy ****s would be first in line, as always. Child slavery? They don't care (until they get caught and ALWAYS plead total ignorance). Keep supporting them my man, let the kids fend for themselves, ain't my/your/our problem - No Way !!!. Zoom


----------



## American Guy (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey, Zoom - move your socialist, utopian, "worker's paradise" butt to France already, would you? It's quite obvious that you have an agenda. You're welcome to it, but enough with the preaching already. The VAST majority disagrees with you. You'll be more at home in France, so get packing.

As for your rants, I always love it when socialists/communists complain about "quality of life." You expect an American company like Wal-Mart to pay prevailing US/union-thug labor wages to workers in Vietnam or China? Grow up. You expect the US to "deal" with another country's social issues (child labor, slavery, etc.), but it's your type that ALWAYS complains about the military and its use in other countries (I bet you oppose Iraq, Afghanistan, and everything else, right?). It's clear you have no idea whatsoever about how the REAL world works. Here's a little primer - see, there is this thing called "capitalism". Under this concept, people are free to buy or not to buy whatever they see fit. Producers are free to manufacture anything they wish in order to meet the desires of the marketplace. Now, people usually want to spend as little as possible for something of the highest possible quality for the given price. Thanks to things like union-thugism, Americans are no longer capable of producing many products at a rate capable of competing with the likes of goods from China, etc. Since that obviously angers you, here are the possible solutions:

1. You grow a brain
2. We erect walls around America and refuse to trade with all those "bad" people you don't like
3. We order everyone in the US to buy only locally grown/made goods, which will cause the prices of all these products to skyrocket since no one in the US wants to work for a proper wage to make a pair of jeans that would be affordable.
4. We turn every man, woman, and child in the US into a soldier and invade every country that you don't like to compel them to do things our way or else.

So, either we pay people what they "deserve" (according to you), but pay $100 for a pair of $10 jeans, we revert to an Amish-esque farm economy again (hello 1700's!), or you pick up an economics book and learn something. Option #4 is also possible, but you won't like that either. Gee, what to choose....it's sooooo difficult.


----------



## coloma gold (Jan 23, 2009)

American Guy said:


> Hey, Zoom - move your socialist, utopian, "worker's paradise" butt to France already, would you? It's quite obvious that you have an agenda. You're welcome to it, but enough with the preaching already. The VAST majority disagrees with you. You'll be more at home in France, so get packing.
> 
> As for your rants, I always love it when socialists/communists complain about "quality of life." You expect an American company like Wal-Mart to pay prevailing US/union-thug labor wages to workers in Vietnam or China? Grow up. You expect the US to "deal" with another country's social issues (child labor, slavery, etc.), but it's your type that ALWAYS complains about the military and its use in other countries (I bet you oppose Iraq, Afghanistan, and everything else, right?). It's clear you have no idea whatsoever about how the REAL world works. Here's a little primer - see, there is this thing called "capitalism". Under this concept, people are free to buy or not to buy whatever they see fit. Producers are free to manufacture anything they wish in order to meet the desires of the marketplace. Now, people usually want to spend as little as possible for something of the highest possible quality for the given price. Thanks to things like union-thugism, Americans are no longer capable of producing many products at a rate capable of competing with the likes of goods from China, etc. Since that obviously angers you, here are the possible solutions:
> 
> ...


American Guy,

Apparently you are not aware of "doom and gloom" zoom.. he's always on his soapbox spewing the same juvenile rhetoric... tries to be "hip" and uses "putdowns" on everyone who has a little common sense.. 

PS, I AM moving to France but not because I do not love America...just a little change of pace and interest in other cultures (not limited to France).. Good luck with "Doom & Gloom" Zoom.


----------



## American Guy (Aug 27, 2008)

coloma gold said:


> American Guy,
> 
> Apparently you are not aware of "doom and gloom" zoom.. he's always on his soapbox spewing the same juvenile rhetoric... tries to be "hip" and uses "putdowns" on everyone who has a little common sense..
> 
> PS, I AM moving to France but not because I do not love America...just a little change of pace and interest in other cultures (not limited to France).. Good luck with "Doom & Gloom" Zoom.


No, I am not aware of this commie loser. I will be more than happy to duel with this yahoo. Thanks!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

coloma gold said:


> PS, I AM moving to France but not because I do not love America...just a little change of pace and interest in other cultures (not limited to France).. Good luck with "Doom & Gloom" Zoom.


By far the best reason to move countries in my book.


----------



## Man (Nov 30, 2009)

Doom and Gloom Zoom, lol, I like it..They just recently tried to unionize the Walmart Tire Shop near my home. They wanted a 2 dollar/hour raise, a chance to pick their hours by senority and they wanted Walmart to pitch in 20% for a health care plan. Hey! If they want that crap why don't they go to college and get a real job! There were 8 guys working in the shop and one hero voted against the union, they found him in the parking lot late that night with his cranium cracked. The thugs or his co workers got him and now he has the brain poweer of an 8 year old. When he finally did get out of the hospital Walmart rehired him as a greeter..I say hi to him everytime I go in there. 

And P.S.- On another thread Zoom suggested I travel to Iran and Syria on vacation..She said it was great! And she wasn't joking! I'm sure she highly recomends North Korea as well


lol


----------



## coloma gold (Jan 23, 2009)

Man said:


> Doom and Gloom Zoom, lol, I like it..They just recently tried to unionize the Walmart Tire Shop near my home. They wanted a 2 dollar/hour raise, a chance to pick their hours by senority and they wanted Walmart to pitch in 20% for a health care plan. Hey! If they want that crap why don't they go to college and get a real job! There were 8 guys working in the shop and one hero voted against the union, they found him in the parking lot late that night with his cranium cracked. The thugs or his co workers got him and now he has the brain poweer of an 8 year old. When he finally did get out of the hospital Walmart rehired him as a greeter..I say hi to him everytime I go in there.
> 
> And P.S.- On another thread Zoom suggested I travel to Iran and Syria on vacation..She said it was great! And she wasn't joking! I'm sure she highly recomends North Korea as well
> 
> ...


Yes... no matter what the subject you get the same response from Doom & Gloom.. Don't mind difference of opinion ... just would like a mature response... 

I personally am not a Walmart fan but it has to do with the physical appearance of the store, not the "morals", etc, etc.


----------



## Man (Nov 30, 2009)

coloma gold said:


> Yes... no matter what the subject you get the same response from Doom & Gloom.. Don't mind difference of opinion ... just would like a mature response...
> 
> I personally am not a Walmart fan but it has to do with the physical appearance of the store, not the "morals", etc, etc.


Zoom and Maryellen should go commune in the jungle together

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...considering-move-guadalajara-area-2010-a.html


----------



## paulhere (Dec 24, 2009)

Actually walmart isnt the ONLY department stores who use China's cheap labor. Carefour and many others. Actually walmart is one of the biggest employers in the USA. Considering you only need to walk talk and chew gum at the same time to work at a place like that your wages shouldnt be $20.00 a hour. Minimum wage is more like it. Why? for your lack of minimum motivation to better yourself. If you prefer working at walmart and for the pay they offer dont complain. you can always work at walmart and go to college part time. Also walmart creates jobs. If you notice, when a walmart opens, look to see how many other businesses open next to them. walmart created jobs in logistics shipping and other areas.As for slave workers in China they are more than happy to work for what wage they get. Why? because they save money and use it to open their own businesses with family and others. Remember the way of life there isnt the same as in the USA. Now if the USA can get Japan South Korea and a few others to lower tariffs on American products and make a level playing field maybe the USA can crrate more jobs. Take a look at the tariffs these countries have on american products. Asian countries are way more protective than the USA on FREE TRADE.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

paulhere said:


> Actually walmart isnt the ONLY department stores who use China's cheap labor. Carefour and many others. Actually walmart is one of the biggest employers in the USA. Considering you only need to walk talk and chew gum at the same time to work at a place like that your wages shouldnt be $20.00 a hour. Minimum wage is more like it. Why? for your lack of minimum motivation to better yourself. If you prefer working at walmart and for the pay they offer dont complain. you can always work at walmart and go to college part time. Also walmart creates jobs. If you notice, when a walmart opens, look to see how many other businesses open next to them. walmart created jobs in logistics shipping and other areas.As for slave workers in China they are more than happy to work for what wage they get. Why? because they save money and use it to open their own businesses with family and others. Remember the way of life there isnt the same as in the USA. Now if the USA can get Japan South Korea and a few others to lower tariffs on American products and make a level playing field maybe the USA can crrate more jobs. Take a look at the tariffs these countries have on american products. Asian countries are way more protective than the USA on FREE TRADE.


You are absolutely correct. Your post is excellent.


----------



## KSquared (Jan 2, 2010)

*What in the world...*

Zoom, 

I am so happy for your move to France. You and your strong anti-US, anti-corporate attitude ought to love it. Say hello to the 20% unemployed and underemployed while you're there. Ironically, they probably feel the same as you. But if you can just keep voting for more business regulation and more government handouts, you never have to worry about those evil employers. BTW, the US should be in the same boat as France in just a few years. If you can just wait long enough, we won't have profit-mongering corporations left either...just a huge government granting benefits to the unproductive.


----------



## scarpa (Sep 9, 2012)

Please...vacate.


----------



## scarpa (Sep 9, 2012)

Zoom said:


> Oh Yeah, WALMART man, it's just the best !!! Now I can never decide what I love about it the most. Is it the Chinese SLAVE LABOR that they use to keep prices at rock bottom to increase already insane profits even higher or is it how they open their mega giant monsters in small towns all over the world putting struggling "Ma and Pa" shops out of business? This is a great, IMHO, concept leaving one with no choices to shop at and TOTALLY stripping the charm and distinction out of any small town/giant city they touch. My dream is to go to China one day and watch a fellow human being work for 12 hours in a hot, stinky factory making junk T-shirts and other garbage for this horrendous house of horrors .
> 
> Oh , in case you're worried about those other struggling owners of WALMART there's really no need to. Being the 11th and 3 way tie for 12th richest Humans on the planet they should do OK. Let's see, JIM WALTON (61) comes in at 11th richest human on earth with a yearly income of about $18 BILLION (that's 18 Thousand Million !!!) I don't know how one is able to spend 18 MILLION so having to spend 1,000 times that per year seems impossible - but better than letting someone else have some, eh?. It must feel like being some kind of god to have that much so why not have fun? Let their dad (SAM WALTON - Founder of Walmart, deceased, but not forgotten) build the largest chain in the world than they can have it also.
> 
> Rounding out the 3 way tie for 12th richest humans in the world is ALICE (59), CHRISTY (54), and S. ROBSON WALTON (65) at about 18 BILLION a piece. That's a total of 72 BILLION dollars. Now instead of 4 families having all that we could have seen thousands and thousands of hard working families owning and running their own little stores but than the WALTON family couldn't practice the sick greed they seem to so dearly love and be addicted to. You'll never see me walk through the doors of this despicable place, I'd rather walk up the ass of a beached whale.......... PS. I also love how they ONLY sell "Clean Version" music CD's - AKA Censored - ha, protect us Walton family (I guess that makes them highly "moral" - please don't pay attention to the slaves sleeping on the dirty Chinese floors) What a joke Walmart and that sick, super greedy family is) Ready to vomit, Zoom (SO ready to ZOOM out of the USA for good)


Yes, please. ZOOM far and away!


----------

